# Create use with root privileges.



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

I need to create a user account that has the same privileges as the root user. How can I do this.


----------



## zxcvbnm (Aug 24, 2006)

What Distro are you using?


----------



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

Redhat Linux Fedora 4


----------



## Anakrino (Aug 26, 2006)

It's been a while but, if I remember correctly, if you edit /etc/passwd and change the user's user id number to zero (like root) they'll have all of root's privileges.

Jacob


----------



## Regicide (Aug 8, 2003)

I would recomend that you use the command 'su' which will make the current user have root privliges.


----------



## utanja (Oct 22, 2003)

Regicide said:


> I would recomend that you use the command 'su' which will make the current user have root privliges.


ditto...


----------



## Anakrino (Aug 26, 2006)

I guess it depends on what you mean. If you just need an account to be able to run some programs as though they were root you could use the sudo command. Then they wouldn't need to know root's password.

Jacob


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

SUDO is the best solution to this problem. This way you can log everything that is done with any of your SUDO users.


----------

